# [Video] Ortega 2x2 Walkthrough Solves



## BluShehn (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I want to get my channel to be noticed a little more, so I want to give a little more. So I did some walkthrough solves for Ortega. These walkthroughs are intended for those who have JUST started learning Ortega.


----------

